# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Fünf Gründe, warum Deutsche merkwürdig sind
Unser Kolumnist ist mit einer Ausländerin verheiratet. Diese lebt gerne in Deutschland, versteht aber uns Deutsche manchmal nicht so richtig. Tobias Schönpflug schrieb auf, warum und präsentiert hier das Protokoll der nationalen Ungereimtheiten.

Meine Frau ist stolz, eine Deutsche zu sein – obwohl sie noch gar keine ist. Dabei könnte sie schon längst eine sein. Aber ihre Einbürgerung scheiterte bisher kläglich. Natürlich nicht an der deutschen Bürokratie, die bisher immer freundlich und aufgeschlossen war, sondern an meiner chronischen Formular- und Behörden-Allergie.

Aber meine Frau ist trotzdem stolz eine Deutsche zu sein. Das hört man sofort, wenn sie in ihrer alten Heimat Ecuador über ihre neue Heimat Deutschland redet. Um ein Uhr morgens fahre sie mit dem Kinderwagen sicher nach Hause! Die Autotür habe sie aus Versehen aufgelassen und keiner nahm das Auto mit! Die Männer flippen nicht sofort aus, sobald sie einen Minirock sehen! Die Kinder sehen wenig fern, trinken kaum Cola, erhalten eine Überdosis Spielplätze, wachsen deswegen unverkrampft auf.

Die Deutschen sind voller Widersprüche
Sobald sie wieder in Deutschland ist, geschieht ein Wunder. Die Stimmung kippt nach anfänglicher Wiedersehensfreude. Dann ist sie wieder genervt von uns Deutschen. Das bemerkenswerte ist, wovon sie genervt ist. Es ist einfach nicht das, was wir denken. Es ist nicht die deutsche Ordnungsliebe (Südamerikaner sind viel penibler, wenn es um Hygiene, ordentliches Auftreten und Haushalt geht).Es sind nicht die Nazis, die sie nur aus den Nachrichten kennt. Und es sind schon gar nicht die Nachbarn, die unseren Partys gegenüber eine fast masochistische Toleranz entgegenbringen. Es sind ganz andere Dinge. Widersprüche, über die Sie wahrscheinlich noch nie nachgedacht haben. Hier sind die fünf deutschen Phänomene, von denen meine Frau am meisten genervt ist:

Das Schlimmste ...
... an Deutschland sind die Ärzte. Mit ihrer Philosophie, dass man so viel wie möglich auf die selbst heilenden Kräfte des Körpers vertrauen sollte, treiben sie meine Frau zur Weißglut und auf den Schwarzmarkt. Sie vermisst die Vitaminspritzen gegen Grippe, die man sich in ihrer Heimat einfach selbst verschreibt, und die vom Apotheker hinter dem Tresen persönlich injiziert werden.

Dass Frauen 48 Stunden in den Wehen liegen, versteht sie nicht. Auch nicht, dass die Schmerzmittel so spät wie möglich verabreicht werden. Ihr Fazit: „Deutsche Ärzte mögen, dass die Menschen leiden. Je länger, desto besser.“

Das Zweitschlimmste ...
... an Deutschland ist, dass die Deutschen nicht nüchtern oder bei hellem Licht tanzen wollen. Sie versteht das nicht. In Ecuador kann man Partys ab vier Personen und zwölf Uhr mittags feiern. Und wenn nur drei Personen anwesend sind, springt die Oma ein.

Ihr Fazit: „Die Deutschen schämen sich nicht, der ganzen Welt am Strand ihre blanken Brüste, wabbligen Bäuche oder nackten Hintern zu zeigen. Aber sie schämen sich, dass man ihnen angezogen beim Tanzen zusieht.“

Das Drittschlimmste ...
... an den Deutschen ist, dass sie sich so wenig selber mögen. Das hat sie schon in ihrer Heimat beobachtet. Während jeder Latino laut schreiend auf jeden Landsmann zu rennt, den er in der Ferne trifft, hassen ein Deutscher es, im Ausland von anderen Deutschen als ein solcher enttarnt zu werden („Jeder Deutsche denkt anscheinend, er ist Christoph Kolumbus, der Südamerika entdeckt.“).

Sie hat auch eine Erklärung für dieses merkwürdige Verhalten: Deutsche haben eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit. Einerseits sind sie die, die sie in Deutschland sind (tanzen nicht bei Licht, grüßen keine Unbekannten, tragen langweilige Outfits). Andererseits bricht aus ihnen im Ausland eine Urlaubspersönlichkeit hervor (Tanzen mittags an der Strandbar, grüßen jeden, tragen grelle, peinliche Outfits).

Das Übereinstimmende in ihrem Verhalten ist nur, dass sie in beiden Fällen zum Entsetzen der Einheimischen gerne oben ohne oder ohne Badehose sonnenbaden. Ihr Fazit: „Die Deutschen sind in Deutschland so wie sie sind und im Urlaub, so wie sie eigentlich sein wollen.“

Das Viertschlimmste ...
... an den Deutschen ist ihre manische Hilfshemmung. Meine Frau versteht nicht, dass ihr kein Mensch hilft, wenn sie sich während ihrer Schwangerschaft vor Schmerzen auf der Straße windet, aber alle Bekannten und Unbekannten ihr eine komplette Babyausstattung vererben wollen.

Die Deutschen kämpfen überall in der Welt gegen Gewalt und Folter, greifen aber in der Regel nicht ein, wenn ein Vater sein Kind an der Bushaltestelle neben ihnen schlägt. Ihr Fazit: „Die Deutschen helfen gerne, aber nur aus der Ferne.“

Das Fünftschlimmste ...
an den Deutschen ist ihre merkwürdige Einstellung zur Romantik. Warum finden sie es besonders romantisch, kuschelig und gemütlich, wenn es dunkel ist? Bei Licht kann man dem anderen doch viel offener entgegentreten. Ihr Fazit: „Romantik ist für die Deutschen, wenn sie das Gesicht ihres Gegenübers nicht richtig sehen können.“

So sieht das meine Frau. Denken sie vielleicht einfach mal drüber nach, wenn sie wieder nach einem FKK-Tag am See besoffen im Dunkeln tanzen und das total romantisch finden.

Focus online
Artikel vom 6. September 2007

*Wie berwerten eure Frauen uns Deutsche?*

----------

> *Wie berwerten eure Frauen uns Deutsche?*


Farang bababobo...  :respekt:

----------

1. Dieter Bohlen
2. Thomas Anders
3. Modern Talking
4. Blue System
5.DSDS

----------

1-5 Kurt Felix

Somit keine Zwischenrufe mehr aus den Alpen!

----------

Den Kachelmann scheint er zu mögen .......*hehe*

----------

Jo, bei stimmt stimmt das Wetter zumindest zu 50% ist also einer der besseren Meterolügen!

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Volker, 
also ich finde die Einschätzung der guten Frau schon ziemlich realitätsnah und finde die Mendalität der Deutschen doch sehr gut getroffen.
Bin zwar kein Nudist, aber muss mich in manchen Punkten doch wiedererkennen. 
Vor allem das Gefühl, im Urlaub ein vollkommen anderer Mensch zu sein.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Willi Wacker

> *Wie berwerten eure Frauen uns Deutsche?* 
> 
> 
> Farang bababobo...  :respekt:


...jou und er sagt dann,
man wat hab ich für 'ne klasse Frau  :verliebt:  :aetsch:   

Thaifrauen wissen was sie wollen  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

> Thaifrauen wissen was sie wollen


natürlich nur unser Bestes :aetsch:

----------


## Erich

> also ich finde die Einschätzung der guten Frau schon ziemlich realitätsnah und finde die Mendalität der Deutschen doch sehr gut getroffen. 
> Bin zwar kein Nudist, aber muss mich in manchen Punkten doch wiedererkennen. 
> Vor allem das Gefühl, im Urlaub ein vollkommen anderer Mensch zu sein.


Hi Alex,

bist halt Wessi, aber Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung :aetsch: 

Grüße von Ossi-Erich

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Erich, wir Wessis sind es halt gewohnt, sich der harten Realität zu stellen. Ihr Ossis befandet euch ja immer in ner abgekapselten Traumwelt. :aetsch: 
Wir wussten auch so, wo es lang geht, ohne unseren nackten Schniedel im Ostseewind zu halten.  

Gruss Alex

----------

Dat Schlimmste sind ja die, welche vor dem Mauerfall geflüchtet sind und dann in die Rolle des Vorzeige-Ossi reinschlüpften. Integration in Reinstkultur quasi.

----------

Lieber den Schniedel im Wind als Nutten bei Online Dates anbaggern.

----------


## Hua Hin

Na, dann frag doch mal deinen Kumpel Achim, der weit dat better.  :cool:

----------


## Hua Hin

Ausserdem, es spricht absolut nichts dafür, dass es bei Online-Dating Börsen sich nur nur um Nutten handelt. Vollkommen im Gegenteil.
Die Anzeigen und Reaktionen sprechen vollkommen dagegen.

----------


## Enrico

Ihr kommt immer von Themen zu Themen. Was für ne Bande.

Ihr seit mir schon welche  :cool:  

 :super: 

Bitte nehr ordnung nun in Zukunft. Wie gesagt, ihr dürft Threads eröffnen soviel ihr wollt!

----------

Ich bin Wossi.

René

----------


## Hua Hin

Wossi, Rene?
Hatte dein Vater ein Tagesvisum? :aetsch: 

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

> Wir wussten auch so, wo es lang geht, ohne unseren nackten Schniedel im Ostseewind zu halten.


Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, als die meterlang im Wind wehten  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Iss schon merkwürdig, was alles seit der Wende geschrumpft ist.  ::

----------


## big_cloud

In der DDR waren doch eh nur die Transparente lang  :: 
Und die Wartezeit auf Trabi oder Wartburg nen Zaporoschez oder nen Moskwitsch gabs schneller

----------

Seitdem ich selbst ein paar Jahre in Thailand gelebt habe,
finde ich die Deutschen gar nicht mehr so merkwürdig.

----------


## Hua Hin

Heisst das jetzt, dass die Thais noch merkwürdiger wie die Deutschen sind?  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...warum wird hier eigendlich immer von den Deutschen gesprochen
und nich von uns Deutschen
Sind denn die meissten schon Thai`s oder zählen die Ossis nich,
oder die Wessis
allet  Ausländer oder wat ??

Ja, ja es sind immer die anderen ...
welche vor die Bar kotzen und besoffen die Weiber auslösen  :aetsch:

----------

> Heisst das jetzt, dass die Thais noch merkwürdiger wie die Deutschen sind?


Also in etlichen Bereichen sicherlich. Irgendwelche Zweifel?

----------

Im Vergleich zu Österreicher sind aber Thais alles kleine Einsteins.

----------

Wer ist denn hier Österreicher im Forum?

----------


## guenny

Los Phommel, gib Butter bei die Fisch!
Schluchtenkacker hab ich hier auch noch keinen gelesen.
Willi hast recht, 
meine ist auch anders,  ::

----------

Da wir eben noch keinen haben, können wir ungeniert ablästern *hehe*

----------


## guenny

Das hat was für sich.
die sind in der Tat merkwürdiger als WIR deutsche.
Mit Ausnahme der Bayern. Die sind noch merkwürdiger als WIR deutsche.   ::

----------

Dass se nicht so beleuchtet sind, haben wir ja schon damals bei Michael Schanzes 1,2 oder 3 gesehen. Die Kids aus Österreich hatten den 3ten Platz fast immer gebucht.

----------


## guenny

Man muss auch gerecht sein, schwere Kindheit in den Bergen, viele Steine und wenig Brot, immer kurze Hosen, immer mit die Hände auf die Schenkle klatschen, nie richtig deutsch sprechen können und dann noch Josefine Mutzenbacher als einzig echte Berühmtheit, das gibt doch einen Knacks und permanente Minderwertigkeitskomplexe.

----------

Das scheint ja hier eine "no go"-Zone für Österreicher zu werden.
Schämt Euch.

----------

> Mit Ausnahme der Bayern. Die sind noch merkwürdiger als WIR deutsche.


Da hätte Walter mal nen Grund sich zu wehren, und tut es nicht. Warum wohl! HEHE!

----------

> Das scheint ja hier eine "no go"-Zone für Österreicher zu werden.
> Schämt Euch.


OK ich schäme mich und das hoffentlich noch lange!  ::  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

Ich mag die Östereicher und Bayern und die Holländer mag ich auch sehr(außer wenns um Fußball geht).Ist das schlimm?  ::   :aetsch:

----------

@schiene, das ist nicht schlimm, das ist verheerend! AHHEHAHE

----------

Fred2 ist übrigens auch Österreicher. Denke damit wäre nun wirklich die letzte Unsicherheit vom Tisch.   ::

----------

::

----------


## schiene

Die Holländer sind doch nen nettes lustiges Völkchen,nicht so bieder und spießig wie die Deutschen.
Mein Großvater war gebürtiger Östereicher,Gustav,Arthur,Adolf Friedrich.geb.am 20.04.1889 in Linz.Später war er Polizeichef in einem Stadtteil in Dresden.Zum Kriegsende wurde er von den Russen standrechtlich erschossen.Alle Güter die er basaß wurden enteignet.Eine Chance auf Rückerhalt sind vergebens da nur Güter zurückerstattet werden welche von der "DDR Regierung "enteignet wurden.Jetztig Wert der Güter dürfte bei 2,5-3 Mio Euro liegen.Oma bekam Jahrzehntelang keine rente von der DDR Regierung und meine Eltern haben sie die ganzen Jahre mit ernährt.1981 bekam sie 74 Ostmark Rente.Alle anderen Ansprüche wurden nicht anerkannt. :traurig:

----------

> Die Holländer sind doch nen nettes lustiges Völkchen,nicht so bieder und spießig wie die Deutschen.
> [...]


Das mag schon sein, wenn man davon absieht, dass sie die Deutschen nicht mögen.

----------

@schiene, Passt jetzt nicht so zu der ganzen Blödelei von vorher. Ist ne traurige Geschichte aber sicher nicht das einzige schlimme Schicksal aus dieser Zeit!. Wenn ich jetzt böse denke. Wie kam ein österreichischer Polizeichef, in Dresden, zu so einem Vermögen?

Brauchst aber auf diese Frage nicht zu antworten, hätte er es behalten, hätte das Forum nen zweiten Millionär als member.

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> Mit Ausnahme der Bayern. Die sind noch merkwürdiger als WIR deutsche.  
> 
> 
> Da hätte Walter mal nen Grund sich zu wehren, und tut es nicht. Warum wohl! HEHE!


Ganz einfach; weil Walter zwar 35 Jahre in München gewohnt hat, aber deshalb noch lange kein Bayer ist.

Walter

----------


## Dieter

> Mit Ausnahme der Bayern. Die sind noch merkwürdiger als WIR deutsche.


Jetzt gehts los ? Die Bayern sind gradraus und ueberhaupt nicht verkehrt.

Mit einem Wiener fuehle ich mich als Muencher viel verbundener als wie mit einem Berliner, einem Hamburger oder einem Ossi 
 :cool:  .

----------

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> Mit Ausnahme der Bayern. Die sind noch merkwürdiger als WIR deutsche.  
> 
> 
> Jetzt gehts los ? Die Bayern sind gradraus und ueberhaupt nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Mit einem Wiener fuehle ich mich als Muencher viel verbundener als wie mit einem Berliner, einem Hamburger oder einem Ossi 
>  .


Wobei Du aber der Wahrheit die Ehre geben solltest werter Dieter, denn wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bis auch Du kein gebürtiger Bayer.

Walter

----------


## Dieter

Als Bayer fuehle ich mich nicht und hab auch nie behauptet einer zu sein. Als Muencher fuehle ich mich nach 20 Jahren hier schon.

Herkunftsmaessig komme ich aus Nordwuerrtemberg (Schwabe also), das ist doch bekannt.

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> Mit Ausnahme der Bayern. Die sind noch merkwürdiger als WIR deutsche.  
> 
> 
> Jetzt gehts los ? Die Bayern sind gradraus und ueberhaupt nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Mit einem Wiener fuehle ich mich als Muencher viel verbundener als wie mit einem Berliner, einem Hamburger oder einem Ossi 
>  .


@Dieter
finde ich schon merkwürdig nach welchen Gesichtspunkten ihr eure Verbundenheit festlegt.Mir persönlich ist es scheißegal wo einer herkommt.Ich muß das Gefühl haben dem Menschen vertrauen zu können.Habe in fast allen Bundesländern Freunde und Bekannte und habe auch in allen Bundesländern genügend A-löcher kennengelert.Lokalpatriotismus ist ja ok aber eins ist Fakt.In der ganzen Welt wirst du symphatische und weniger symphatische Menschen treffen.Das ist in Bayern genauso wie in Hessen,Sachsen,oder Hamburg.
Ich sag ja auch nicht das die Bayern in ihren Bergdörfern alle aus der Inzucht abstammen obwohl  ::   :aetsch: 
Denke das in Deutschland ne Menge Vorurteile herrschen welche zu von Generation zu Generation weitergetragen werden und so fest in den Köpfen verankert sind.

----------


## Daniel Sun

@Schiene, ich glaube nicht, dass was hier zu lesen ist so ganz ernst genommen werden sollte....

Aber in dem Punkt muß ich dir vollig rechtgeben, Vorurteile sind mit sicherheit vererbbar.

----------


## Dieter

Was hat die Tatsache, dass ich als Sueddeutscher nach meiner Erfahrung im Allgemeinen mit dem Oesterreicher schneller warm werde als wie mit dem Hamburger, Berliner oder Ossi mit Vorurteilen zu tun?

----------


## schiene

Weil du viellleicht schon Voreingenammen an die "Preißen" rangehst?

----------


## schiene

ich habe z.b.immer Probleme mit den Berlinern.Kann ihre Art und Weise einfach nicht ab.Habe wiederrum einen auf Arbeit mit dem ich mich sehr gut verstehe.Berliner waren für mich als gebürtigen Dresdner schon immer nen rotes Tuch.Und da sind wir wieder beim Thema.Man ist halt geprägt von bestimmten Erfahrungen.Dies aber zu verallgemeinern find empfinde ich schon als Voreingenommenheit.Ich schließe mich da persönlich auch nicht aus!

----------


## Dieter

> Weil du viellleicht schon Voreingenammen an die "Preißen" rangehst?


Kann man so nicht sagen. Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils betrachte ich jeden Fremden zunaechst als Deppen, egal wo er her kommt   :cool:  .

----------


## schiene

hehehe,die Einstellung find ich ok,weil so eine negative Überraschung ausbleibt und man nur positiv überrascht werden kann.

----------

> ....Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils betrachte ich jeden Fremden zunaechst als Deppen, egal wo er her kommt


Dieter, kannst Du so was wenigstens auf eine schwere Kindheit schieben?   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Obwohl  bestimmt viele so denken, könnte ich mir vorstellen.

----------

OK, um mal wieder zum Ausgangsthema zu kommen: Besoffen, im Dunkeln, mit ner Österreicherin zu tanzen, finde ich romantischer als im Hellen mit nem Hamburger über Münchener zu diskutieren.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Monta, nee kann ich nicht, meine Kindheit war unbeschwert und gluecklich.

----------


## schiene

das Ausgangsthema lautet"
Fünf Gründe, warum Deutsche merkwürdig sind 

Sind sie es denn?ich denke nicht!
Das einzig Merkwürdige finde ich, das sich ein großer Anteil den Bevölkerung immer von den Medien irgendwelche Altlasten aufschatzen lassen.Beste Beispiel ist doch die künstlich erzeugte Kampagne gegn Eva Habermann.Nur weil sie sagte das die Familie im Mittelpunkt stand wird sie nun zu einer "Adolfine"von den Medien gebranntmarkt.

----------


## Dieter

Ich finde nicht das die Deutschen verglichen mit irgendeinem anderen Volk besonders "merkwuerdig" seien, im grossen und ganzen ticken Menschen alle sehr aehnlich.

----------

Alle sind "VERSCHIEDEN - GLEICH", sieht man doch selbst hier in diesem relativ kleinen Forum

----------

> das Ausgangsthema lautet"
> Fünf Gründe, warum Deutsche merkwürdig sind 
> 
> Sind sie es denn?ich denke nicht!
> Das einzig Merkwürdige finde ich, das sich ein großer Anteil den Bevölkerung immer von den Medien irgendwelche Altlasten aufschatzen lassen.Beste Beispiel ist doch die künstlich erzeugte Kampagne gegn Eva Habermann.Nur weil sie sagte das die Familie im Mittelpunkt stand wird sie nun zu einer "Adolfine"von den Medien gebranntmarkt.


Nur der Ordnung halber @schiene; die Dame heißt Eva *Herrmann*.

Walter

----------


## schiene

Sorry,klar Walter,da hast du natürlich recht!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Naja, so ein paar Merkwürdige Völcken gibt es da schon....

...z.B. Spanier, mit den Stierkämpfen, oder diese Stierrennen in Pamplona...dann gibt es da noch so ein Volk, die stürzen sich von einem hohen Gerüst, nur mit einer Liane um die Füße gewickelt...oder ein Völkchen in Afrika, welches die Frauen beschneidet....

Alles Beispiele, die ich wirklich merkwürdig finde.

----------

Ja, Daniel, und dann gibt es da noch das Volk, wo sich erwachsene Männer, kurze Lederhosen anziehen und sich anschließend mit der flachen Hand auf die Schenkel klopfen! Auch merkwürdig, oder?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Für mich nicht so merkwürdig....

----------

Daniel, Lederhosenträger?
Wo ist das Foddo?

----------

Ich schon:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Oh, Volker.....lang lang ist es her...
Ich wache jetzt noch manchmal Schweißgebadet auf, oh zum Glück nur eine Traum...ein Alp(en)-Traum.

----------


## Dieter

Ihr Pappnasen, jeder der deutschen Staemme hat sein besonderes Brauchtum, ueber das man sich erheitern kann   :cool:  .

----------

OK, wir Rheinländer haben die 5. Jahreszeit aber was treiben denn die Schwaben so?

----------


## Dieter

Eure "fuenfte Jahreszeit" heist dort schwaebisch alemannische Fasnet und wird halt etwas anders zelebriert.

----------

Mir ist das alles egal, solange hier keine Österreicher aufkreuzen. 

Ja ich geh sogar soweit zu sagen: Lieber Regensburg als Salzburg.

----------

> Eure "fuenfte Jahreszeit" heist dort schwaebisch alemannische Fasnet und wird halt etwas anders zelebriert.


Aber alles kein Vergleich zum ganzjährigen Schuhplattler und den gibt es auch in Österreich  :cool:

----------


## Dieter

Ich bleib bei, lieber Wien als wie Berlin.

----------

> Ich bleib bei, lieber Wien als wie Berlin.


Wehe Du schleppst hier einen an !!!!   ::

----------

Lieber Bier statt Wasser, egal wo auf der Welt ausser in Österreich!

----------


## Dieter

Phommel, irgendwo hab ich noch die Telefonnummer der einstigen Forengroesse Herbert K. aus Wien. Ich such die mal raus und frag ihn, ob er nich Lust haette   :cool:  .

----------

Dieter. War das nicht der Profi-Fotograph ?

----------


## Dieter

Da ist mir nix bekannt Phommel. Er hatte mal kurze Zeit ein Forum und war eher bekannt dafuer, dass er gerne in der Sukh zwischen den Sois Nana und Cowboy mit seinem Hondaroller cruiste.

Sein Lieblingsschimpfwort war "Fetzenschaedel".

Der hat mich mal inner Kneipe in der Soi 5 zu ein paar Bier eingeladen und lebte damals irgendwo um Samut Songhkram.

----------


## guenny

Ich denk mal wenn man ehrlich ist, macht es auch ein bischen Spass, liebgewordene Feindschaften zu pflegen. Man delektiert sich an scheinbaren körperlichen, geistigen oder sozialen Mängeln, und begegnet man so einem leibhaftig, so sucht man nach Anzeichen für die Bestätigung seiner eigenen Vorurteile. Das geht im Kleinen schon zwischen Nachbardörfern los und endet intergalaktisch.
Ich finds auch spassig, geb ich zu, solange eine gewisse Grenze nicht überschritten wird. Die allerdings zu finden ist schwierig, da sie bei jedem woanders liegt.

----------

guenny, das mag jeder sehen wie er will, ich hege und pflege meine Vorurteile aber wenn ich Menschen, persönlich gegenüber stehe sind die nicht vorhanden, es sei denn sie werden gravierend unterstrichen, was mir in Thailand oft bei den Freunden von der Insel passiert.

Ansonsten bin ich in meinem deutschen Freundeskreis als Holländer-Hasser verschrien, habe aber mehr Freunde in Holland als jeder andere aus meinem deutschen Freundeskreis.

Viele lassen Stereotypen über Polen los ohne das Land je gesehen zu haben. Ich mache auch Witze wie, "Machen sie Urlaub in Polen, ihr Auto ist schon da" und viele........... ähnliche. Habe aber wirklich gute Freunde dort.

Aber eh phommel sich aufregt, in Österreich habe ich nur zwei Freunde und eine davon stammt aus Tschechien (Der össi ist ihr Mann)

Grüße

Volker

----------


## guenny

Damit hast du mir jetzt aber überhaupt nicht widersprochen,
sach ich mal so.....

----------

Hab ich behauptet, das ich das vor hatte? Sind doch nicht im Boxring hier!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## guenny

Mir gehts ja genauso,
deswegen war das eher rhetorisch gemeint....

----------

